# Buying tyres in France



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We have not one, but two punctures!

We've the Transit with double wheels on the rear axle and must have got something caught between one set with the result that the outer tyre was sliced through on the inner wall, and the inner tyre - though still with some pressure - also has slicing and will need replacing.

This happened mid-afternoon yesterday. The call-out took a bit longer than expected and they found it pretty hard to get the wheel off and replace it with my single spare (I didn't even know the single would fit on the rear!). We then discovered it was a national holiday in France today and everyone had finished early. Anyway, we're here on the forecourt (round the back actually) waiting for them to open Fri morning.

Will I have to replace _all_ tyres on the back axle? or all tyres? They are about 5yrs old, though the van is less, and in good condition.

At present we have Hankook 185/75R16C 104/102R RA08. I see them on tyretraders for £72 + delivery.

Anyone any idea what I can expect to pay in France?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

It may depend on how good your French is.

I had two punctures in my Audi about 5 years ago. I ended up paying for two cheap tyres what I would have paid for a full set of Michelins in the UK. 

They obviously knew they had me where they wanted me, after I had been recovered from the motorway and left at a rather dodgy hotel nearby with my wife and two kids...

Depending on the price perhaps have the minimum done to get back to the UK in one piece. Once here you may then want to replace the full 5 year-old set.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Might give you an idea here:

http://www.norauto.fr/catalogue/Recherche/Pneus.html

w


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Location*

Hello,

You don't say where you are in France?.

Wilse's link is a good starting point. But I know of some other cheaper retailers in France.

Below is an indication of Norauto's price based on Paris as a location.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

http://www.oxyo-pneus.fr/pneus/taille-185-75-R16---utilitaire/

Michelin at the bottom are €115 and €131

These are online prices as are

http://www.pneus-online.fr/pneu-auto-185-75-16.html

TM


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all - that's just ruined my breakfas!

We're in Cahors.

From what I was reading elsewhere, I'm going to have to get 4 new tyres across the back axle. The prices are scary! But this is the first time I'll have bought tyres for the van - are the prices better in UK?

Also - the choices. We use the van winter and summer so I'd probably not want the Tourist ete, or the Utilitarian ete, do you think? And would it be 4x4 or is there a Camion option somewhere?

I think I'll have to see what they advise then maybe post back for some advice.

Thanks in the meantime.

J


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

€300 to have 2 Hankooks fitted, same as what I have on, though they're 5yrs. And I ccan't have them till Tue afternoon!

They also have FULDA - anyone know anything about them?

Might post the FULDA query separately to get as much input as poss.

Thanks.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Just noticed that http://www.euromaster.fr/ are doing 25% discount on Dunlops... until 4th June... not sure if this is a help or not. as in the UK you have to take these 'offers' with a pinch of 'sal' 

Good luck, keep us posted.

w


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think this is a Vulco station - where the assistance brought us, so I'm kind of tied to them - can't drive anywhere else anyway!!

But assistance did mention Euromaster - are they the same people?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi, dont be held to ransom by the garage your at. you can have tyres sent from uk and nearly all (in my experience) garages dont mind doing the fitting. maybe you could go to a local site for a few days and wait for them to arrive? could save you a good few quid. if this is an option for you i can get the details from my mechanic friend here in normandy and pm you. all the best sean


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've decided we'll go with Hankook, but looking at UK they're not that easy to get (our size); so now we're gonna get all 4 replaced here (try for a discount - ha ha! Over another 5yrs, the difference won't be too significant.

Seanoo - we're not really mobile, so kinda stuck with them!! And we need to meet up with the kids near Tours next week.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I walked up the road and got a 2nd quote - more expensive, though for Vanco Winter 2 (??).

So we're just going ahead with the Hankook replacement all round - it's about £15/tyre more than what I found on the web, but over 5 years that's nothing. One of our fronts had a puncture a year or so ago so with that, and it being 5yrs old, we'll just bite the bullet.

Just had a thought - how old will the tyres be that I get??


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

There will be a manufactured date stamp somewhere on the tyre.
It will be something like 2310 which means they were made in week 23 of 2010.
I certainly wouldn't accept them if they are any older than 6 months.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Motormouth, I was thinking the same.

One last thing - I think!

We're sitting on a pretty low spare. The assistance fellow indicated that was good for the little travel we had to do to get here, but I don't know if that was cos he didn't have anything to pump it up.

Should I pump it up a bit so it's not flexing its side wall so much, or am I likely to blow it? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Friend just had to purchase a new Michelin camper tyre in France 216 euro.


----------

